# Ramming a 4.2l into a QSW: Feasibility?



## INTERNETRACECAR (May 2, 2007)

Despite using the power of Google and search up in heah, I've only found brief mentions and whispers and rumors about the necessaries involved with stuffing the lovely, porcine bulk of the Audi 4.2l V8 into a QSW. Stupid, yes. Intimidating, mightily. Soul-sucking? Naturally. But the siren song of 8 violently swinging pistons is a powerful one.

I've got a fairly sound '87 QSW, runs good, drives decently, handles pretty well (managed to stuff Bilstein HDs under the back of it, don't ask how), but it's missing something, something that can be provided by the acquisition of a complete, running '90 Audi 90 V8 for the mighty, bank breaking sum of $250. It even runs, although the radiator exploded over the owner's leg and gave him a nasty burn so it's been sitting a week or so. Since having the donor car should make things easier, it's tempting to tackle such a job. 

From what I've gathered, the biggest issue is cooling for the simple fact that there's a premium on space once the aluminum boat anchor is dropped in, but since I'm flying blind here, any other information you kind folks might have would be greatly appreciated. While I would prefer a 20v turbone as far as going fast is concerned, the novelty of having a snorting, howling station wagon in a battle-worn shade of grandpa gold is alluring and giggle inducing, especially when the price is so very, very right, down to the flawless interior.

Post up with whatcha got.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

INTERNETRACECAR said:


> Despite using the power of Google and search up in heah, I've only found brief mentions and whispers and rumors about the necessaries involved with stuffing the lovely, porcine bulk of the Audi 4.2l V8 into a QSW. Stupid, yes. Intimidating, mightily. Soul-sucking? Naturally. But the siren song of 8 violently swinging pistons is a powerful one.
> 
> I've got a fairly sound '87 QSW, runs good, drives decently, handles pretty well (managed to stuff Bilstein HDs under the back of it, don't ask how), but it's missing something, something that can be provided by the acquisition of a complete, running '90 Audi 90 V8 for the mighty, bank breaking sum of $250. It even runs, although the radiator exploded over the owner's leg and gave him a nasty burn so it's been sitting a week or so. Since having the donor car should make things easier, it's tempting to tackle such a job.
> 
> ...


there is/was a build floating around.... perhaps in the old "Other Passat" forum


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

*me*

do it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

There was a guy local to me that did it a few years ago. Badass car, but I never got a chance to see it up close before he sold it.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

TurboRabbit77 did it. Also had a plan on twin turbos too. It was in Maryland, I think, then in CT and it was up for sale again last year, I think, for like $3500. Beast of a car.

Found it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3638633-FS-WTT-87-Quantum-Syncro-Wagon-4.2L-standalone


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> TurboRabbit77 did it. Also had a plan on twin turbos too. It was in Maryland, I think, then in CT and it was up for sale again last year, I think, for like $3500. Beast of a car.
> 
> Found it:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3638633-FS-WTT-87-Quantum-Syncro-Wagon-4.2L-standalone


damn... my memory was better than I thought it was :laugh:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I wanted to buy it, but wouldn't have been able to get it registered here in MA, and of course they changed the emissions laws right after someone else bough it. Gotta love it. My 2.0T FSI swap into my 82 Coupe will work for me, though....whenever I get it done.:sly:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> TurboRabbit77 did it. Also had a plan on twin turbos too. It was in Maryland, I think, then in CT and it was up for sale again last year, I think, for like $3500. Beast of a car.
> 
> Found it:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3638633-FS-WTT-87-Quantum-Syncro-Wagon-4.2L-standalone


 Yep, that was the one! I too wanted it pretty badly.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=25633


----------

